# If you have retired, do you still enjoy traveling?



## oldman

OK, so this question is probably unusual because of posting it in the travel section. Some may think I should be posting it or on a psychology board forum. My question is; if you have retired, do you still enjoy traveling? The reason that I ask is because I no longer really want to do this anymore. My wife always wants to go someplace and I just don't know how to say no. Quite honestly, I even faked an illness two weeks ago to keep from going to the Northwest. Actually, she wanted to explore the Oregon coastline, which I have heard is beautiful with lots of great fishing, but I just did not want to go.

I am pretty sure my problem stems from the fact that I was a pilot for a major airline for 21 years and flew to a lot of places. I may have not stayed long, but nonetheless, I did get around. I discussed this with a friend of mine and he told me jokingly to get some therapy. Later, after I got home and I thought about what he said and although he thought it was funny, I began to think maybe I should consider this. I feel this way because I know my wife is not going to relent on her wish to travel, so I either need to change my thinking or get ready for a looong retirement.

By the way, we get free travel with my airline and another partnered airline, so expense is really not an issue, so I can't use that as an excuse as to why we shouldn't travel so much.. I really should discuss this with her, but she may be dis-heartened by it and I would not want that either. As they say, I have gotten myself into quite a pickle. 

Anyone care to comment?


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Well,first off let me say that the Oregon coast is one of my favorite getaways-it is beautiful there! But I really can understand,with you having been a pilot,why you might not want to travel anymore. This sounds to me like one of those times in a marriage when you both just really have to compromise. Be honest with her about your feelings and decide just how many trips you are willing to put up with a year.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I agree with Mrs. R, the Oregon coast is _very _nice, we loved it there when we went camping in the area.  We were driving though, I don't like to fly and only will if I had to.  Years ago we flew to Hawaii and visited various islands, now that was worth the plane flight, IMO.  But since we were young, we drove across the country and vacationed by camping, that way our pets could be with us too. We've been to Canada, Alaska, Montana, Idaho, Wyoming, etc.   Any chance of you driving somewhere, or that's not an option?  :drive:


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

I don`t fly at all,Seabreeze,so car trips are my only option. Luckily,I love to drive.


----------



## Mirabilis

My parents had the same problem.  My father travels alone and meets with friends and/or relatives.  Mom stays home - she just does not want to fly anymore.  Maybe if you talk to her and let her know, she can think of someone else that can accompany her?  A son/daugher/friend?.


----------



## JustBonee

Mirabilis said:


> My parents had the same problem.  My father travels alone and meets with friends and/or relatives.  Mom stays home - she just does not want to fly anymore.  Maybe if you talk to her and let her know, she can think of someone else that can accompany her?  A son/daugher/friend?.



Like your parents, my husband was the one who always wanted to travel, right until his death;   I was at my happiest at home.  
I think your answer of finding someone who enjoys traveling is a good solution for everyone.


----------



## Capt Lightning

I used to travel a lot with my work and used this to provide free breaks for my wife and myself.  Now we still enjoy travelling and foreign holidays, but I no longer enjoy dining out.  I've eaten well on company expenses but I enjoy cooking at home and resent paying silly prices to eat in a restaurant.  I think my wife would like to eat out more often.


----------



## Honey

Our last holiday abroad was to Spain last year, the weather was bad all week, I worried about the cat with good reason as it turned out!  We've decided not to go abroad any more, we've had enough, it's tiring hanging around the airport and being delayed, then there's the travelling to your resort, it's a day out of your holiday!
We're enjoying going to different seaside resorts for day trips, at least we can check the weather before we go so we know it's going to be nice


----------



## oldman

Thanks. I picked up some good ideas. The issue for me is that once I get to a place, I am mostly OK, it's getting to it, or the travel part that I am just tired of. If I could be magically transported to the Oregon Coast, great. Sign me up. However, when I think about the packing, taking the cat to the Kitty Day Care, driving to the airport, parking the car, taking a shuttle to the terminal, checking in, waiting to board, waiting to take off, then the 4-6 hour flight and hopefully, we can get a non-stop flight. Then getting off the plane, picking up the rental car and driving to the hotel and checking in. Once all of that is over, then the vacation begins. THAT'S the issue I have. All of the travel crap I have to go through just to start the fun part. 

I told my wife to go ahead and book the hotels and we are going to be going in late August. First, we are heading back to our home in Florida for a few weeks and just relax and fish. We are taking out two oldest Grandchildren, so that will be fun. My Grandson loves baseball and fishing, so it will be like having my son with me. My Granddaughter will hang around my wife and they will do the women things, like shopping and hitting the flea markets and so on. We are leaving this morning. If I learn how to post pictures, I will post some here. 

Bon Voyage!


----------



## Pappy

Have a safe trip, oldman. I know exactly how you feel about the traveling part. I've been making the drive to Florida for 15 years and it's getting old real fast. 1310 miles, door to door. Going down, we usually make it in two days. Coming up to NY usually takes three. I guess we do more sight seeing coming up.
Again, safe trip to all. Pappy


----------



## oldman

Well, we left for Florida on Thursday and drove to Louisville, Ky where we stayed the night. On Friday morning, we toured the Louisville Slugger bat factory. After that, we drove to Bowling Green, KY and toured the Corvette Museum. I own a 2001 Corvette and have always had a love affair with the Corvettes. After that, we then drove to Nashville where we had dinner at the Wild Horse Saloon and then walked up and down Broadway, which is also known as Music Row. Because we had our two Grandchildren with us, we were not allowed in, but we did stick our heads in a lot of the honky tonks along the street. I just wanted them to experience what went on down there. 


On Saturday we completed the drive and got here to our Florida home at 10:00 p.m. It rained all the way from Nashville to northern Florida, which made it a long day. But, we are here, everyone is well and safe, so now we can start to have some fun and go fishing.  

Talk to all of you later. Or, as they say here in the south, "Talk to y'all later."


----------



## Lon

Traveling for work and traveling for pleasure are entirely different experiences. I did extensive work travel before retiring and never enjoyed it until retiring and having the time to really smell the roses.


----------



## rkunsaw

Thr first several years after retirement, we traveled a lot. We've slowed down some but still like to go places. 

We don't fly though. We travel by car. When flying you only get to see the final destination, by car you get to see the country and you can change directions at  any time.


----------



## oldman

rkunsaw said:


> Thr first several years after retirement, we traveled a lot. We've slowed down some but still like to go places.
> 
> We don't fly though. We travel by car. When flying you only get to see the final destination, by car you get to see the country and you can change directions at  any time.



You brought a good point and I would like to expand on it. I flew for a major airline for 21 years and a regional carrier for another 6 years. If business people have a great distance to travel, then flying is their only choice. If families are going a great distance for vacation or if anyone needs to get to a certain destination and their time is limited, again, flying is their best option. For those of us that are now retired, if we enjoy stopping along the way or just viewing things or places that we have missed over the years, then auto is a good choice.  

If I have to travel I prefer doing so by auto. I really do not have much desire to travel because of flying for so many years to so many places, but my wife loves to travel, so I endure it. Someone on this thread suggested that I make a suggestion to her that we take only so many trips or are gone only so many days per year and she was good with it. She knew that I was having problems with all the traveling that we have been doing and as she told me, I have been good about it. So, she has agreed to only take up to four trips per year and be gone from the house no more than 60 days per year. 

Being a former pilot and getting free travel has its benefits, but also its drawbacks. This fall, we are going to Oregon and we will be driving up and down the coastline. She saw this area on the travel channel and she says that it is just beautiful. I told her that I have flown up and down the Oregon coast and it appears to be a wonderful place. I enjoy looking at the lighthouses and would really enjoy touring one, maybe even at night. 

So, yes, I am now looking forward to this trip.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Been on a Cruise to Nassau/Freeport, Rocky Mountain National Park, Yellowstone, Custer State Park, Mt. Rushmore, Florida Keys, Orlando, Tampa Bay, Las Vegas, Wrightsville Beach, Myrtle Beach, Cheyenne, WY, Laramie, WY and Curt Gowdy State Park..........all while still employed. Drove and flew. Got plenty of video and photos from all trips. Wife wants to take me to a few places she's been, but I haven't: Washington D.C. (Washington Monument, Lincoln Memorial, etc.), Niagara Falls and Paris. After she retires in a few years, we may travel some, but travel does take money.
Driving can be as dangerous as flying with so many drivers out there to day "flying" down the freeways.


----------



## oakapple

You all seem to have been great travellers! Of course it's different here, you can drive from England to Scotland in about 6/7 hours so we don't have all the wide open spaces to explore. So, we go to other places in Europe, France, Spain, Italy etc.We have had some lovely holidays in the past, but I have to agree with the original poster, getting older means you often no longer want all the bother of the airport. That's why so many people go on cruises I think.We are going to Madeira next year, and will take a break in England or Scotland as well, but that is all we will do now, one or maybe two holidays a year [it's expensive to take too many holidays, as well.]


----------



## oakapple

Would love to visit Canada and also the US but I would not like the long flights.


----------



## oldman

oakapple said:


> You all seem to have been great travellers! Of course it's different here, you can drive from England to Scotland in about 6/7 hours so we don't have all the wide open spaces to explore. So, we go to other places in Europe, France, Spain, Italy etc.We have had some lovely holidays in the past, but I have to agree with the original poster, getting older means you often no longer want all the bother of the airport. That's why so many people go on cruises I think.We are going to Madeira next year, and will take a break in England or Scotland as well, but that is all we will do now, one or maybe two holidays a year [it's expensive to take too many holidays, as well.]




I am not familiar with traveling in Europe. What are the more expensive places or countries to visit? Like here in the U.S., Hawaii is fairly expensive as is New York City. I know my wife has been looking at travel books for Europe, so I want to be ready for her when she springs this on me. We are going to the Oregon Coast in early October. We were going this month, but it isn't going to work for us.


----------



## oakapple

Well, Oldman, I think that Switzerland is the most expensive place to visit in Europe. Lovely country though. I like Italy the best, Rome, Florence, and the Italian Lakes in particular. Lake Garda is beautiful, Sirmione at the southern end of the lake is a small ancient place, a good place to stay to explore the area.I also like Paris, but not everyone does, the Dordogne area of France is wonderful to stay or drive through the scenery.Interlaken in Switzerland is a really nice holiday destination. It all depends on what you like, museums, galleries, opera, just walking about old places and sitting having a coffee and people watching [Venice is good for that].


----------



## Sunny

Sounds like you may soon need a passport to drive from England to Scotland!

I'm heading for England in a few days, going on a tour of the Cornish coast. I can't wait!  Also spending a few days in London, and I'm going on a day trip to Stonehenge, Bath, and Salisbury, none of which I've ever seen. I have been to London once, many years ago. Wish I had a few more weeks to spend there!


----------



## Ameriscot

We travel a lot more since retirement, and our trips are longer.  Many are for a month including the annual trip to the US to visit my family.  This winter we are spending two months in Thailand.


----------



## Ameriscot

Sunny said:


> Sounds like you may soon need a passport to drive from England to Scotland!
> 
> I'm heading for England in a few days, going on a tour of the Cornish coast. I can't wait!  Also spending a few days in London, and I'm going on a day trip to Stonehenge, Bath, and Salisbury, none of which I've ever seen. I have been to London once, many years ago. Wish I had a few more weeks to spend there!



Actually, even if Scotland had voted yes for independence you wouldn't have needed a passport to go from one country to the other.


----------



## jujube

I retired TO travel.  I am a widow and had planned to keep working til 65 or 66, but I met a great guy five years ago who was retired and was ready to buy a camper and take off to see America.  He didn't want to wait another three years, so I finished out my obligations and retired at 62 and we spent a 4-5 month chunk of the year on the road every year.  We come back to the stick-and-brick when it cools down and spend the winter at home.   I want to see everything I can reasonably hope to see before I get too old.  I also like to travel outside the country, which he doesn't, so I travel with my sisters and friends during the winter and spring.   The day I want to stop traveling will probably be the day they plant me.


----------



## Warrigal

You go, girl. There's a lot to see over the next hill and around the next bend in the road. :clap:


----------



## Ameriscot

jujube said:


> I retired TO travel.  I am a widow and had planned to keep working til 65 or 66, but I met a great guy five years ago who was retired band was ready to buy a camper and take off to see America.  He didn't want to wait another three years, so I finished out my obligations and retired at 62 and we spent a 4-5 month chunk of the year on the road every year.  We come back to the stick-and-brick when it cools down and spend the winter at home.   I want to see everything I can reasonably hope to see before I get too old.  I also like to travel outside the country, which he doesn't, so I travel with my sisters and friends during the winter and spring.   The day I want to stop traveling will probably be the day they plant me.



Same here. I'll always want to travel.  Could never understand people who don't want to see the world, but to each his/her own.


----------



## 911

Yes and no. I like to travel to places that I have never been to. Repeat trips to me are boring, most of the time. I would like to go back to San Francisco and maybe Hawaii one more time. Europe would be nice, but I would need plenty of time to be able to travel most of it.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

I would dearly love to be able to travel !  I have moved around the United States some over the years, but I have never really been anywhere outside of the US. The best trips that I have taken have been when I am visiting with my daughter, Robin. We have been to historic Williamsburg together, toured the Jamestown settlement re-creation, and just enjoyed seeing some of the interesting places together. 
When we lived out west, we went down the Washington/Oregon coastline, and then into California and to Disneyland together. 
She is the best traveling partner that anyone could ever ask for. 
Now she travels a lot for her job. She has posted pictures from Dubai, Germany, Czech Republic, and other places that they send her to. 
One of these days, we would maybe go to Graceland together. I always have been an Elvis fan (are you reading this, Ralphy ? )
and Graceland is not that far away from us here, so we could actually drive to Memphis and visit Graceland if she has time, now that my heart is doing so much better, and I can walk around and see things again.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

We moved around so much while married to Whatsisname, the Father of My Children, and then traveled so much for work, that I really don't give a rip whether I ever go anywhere again. The only thing that made work travel bearable was that somebody gave me a tip early on to take my own pillow. I did. At least I slept well!


----------



## Bullie76

Haven't done a lot of traveling to this point. My first few years in retirement was spent looking after my mom and aunt. My aunt died in 2009 and my mother last year. Since then I bought a condo on the gulf coast and have spent a lot of time getting established there. Enjoy going back and forth but that's not all the traveling I want to do. There are lots of places in the States I haven't seen so want to get in my  car and explore. I have a cousin in Santa Fe, NM and one in Las Vegas so those will be 2 good stopping off points for me. But as far as traveling the world, that's not really my bag. Maybe its because I'm single. If I were married, traveling overseas would probably be more fun. Perhaps someday I will go with a group of friends, but most are still working today.


----------



## Twixie

I love travelling...I love North Africa in particular..and Egypt...I went to Petra 5 years ago riding a camel...I hate arranged package deals..I like to meet the real people of these lands..I enjoy going to Carthage..so much to see..and Ephesus in Turkey...


----------



## Ameriscot

Twixie said:


> I love travelling...I love North Africa in particular..and Egypt...I went to Petra 5 years ago riding a camel...I hate arranged package deals..I like to meet the real people of these lands..I enjoy going to Carthage..so much to see..and Ephesus in Turkey...



The world is HUGE and there is so much to see and so many cultures.  I've been to Morocco but nowhere else in North Africa.  I lived in Uganda for two years, and also visited South Africa. Despite the big inconveniences in Uganda, I still miss it sometimes. Africa gets in your blood. I love (photo) safaris!

Agree about package deals!  They just show you the touristy stuff, not the real country and its people.


----------



## Kath

I love to travel but now that my spouse is much too ill to travel, I'm somewhat nervous at the prospect of traveling alone.  Most people recommend that I go on a guided tour or take a cruise.  Are these my only options?  I'm especially interested in England, Scotland, and Ireland.  I have been to England but didn't get to see everything I wanted to see as the trip was only for two weeks.  Any suggestions would be very much appreciated!


----------



## Ameriscot

Kath said:


> I love to travel but now that my spouse is much too ill to travel, I'm somewhat nervous at the prospect of traveling alone.  Most people recommend that I go on a guided tour or take a cruise.  Are these my only options?  I'm especially interested in England, Scotland, and Ireland.  I have been to England but didn't get to see everything I wanted to see as the trip was only for two weeks.  Any suggestions would be very much appreciated!



The UK is wonderful for visiting by yourself.  My first trip abroad was to Ireland - by myself.  And I rented a car.  

How long a trip would you take?  England, Scotland and Ireland only look small on a map.  Once you travel around you'll see they aren't.  Would you be willing to drive?  Public transport is very good, but without a car you'll miss a lot of areas.


----------



## Kath

I would probably be pretty shaky about driving a car on the left hand side of the road - I remember the roundabouts in many of the towns I saw in England and I was Sure glad that I wasn't at the wheel.  Took one train excursion from London to Coventry and the train was super!  I would love to take my daughter on such a trip but she's afraid to fly, even if someone else pays for it.  Hope to find another willing relative who loves to drive.


----------



## Ameriscot

Kath said:


> I would probably be pretty shaky about driving a car on the left hand side of the road - I remember the roundabouts in many of the towns I saw in England and I was Sure glad that I wasn't at the wheel.  Took one train excursion from London to Coventry and the train was super!  I would love to take my daughter on such a trip but she's afraid to fly, even if someone else pays for it.  Hope to find another willing relative who loves to drive.



Driving on the left doesn't take very long to get used to. You're sitting on the other side so on a two lane road it feels natural since you as driver are next to the centre line. The first time you do a right turn or overtake feels weird. 

Roundabouts aren't bad if you know the rules first.  And you'd need to understand the road signs.

Trains are great! Love them. But if you like exploring back roads you'd need a car. In my county, Argyll, which is the second largest in Scotland, the only train goes to Oban from Glasgow. So most of my county is bus or car. Almost all two lane roads. Easy driving.


----------



## Ameriscot

Kath, it really all depends on what you want to see. London is easy. Ireland doesn't have good public transport, or didn't used to anyway. UK is much better.


----------



## Kath

Thanks, Ameriscot.  My dream trip is to see as much as I can of the North part of England and then go to Scotland and see as much of it as possible.  Don't know how long a trip to make it as I still have to find out all the costs involved.  I'm hoping I can go for 3 weeks or more.  Like 30 zillion other folks, I've gotten to be a huge fan of Outlander (the series) and the Scottish scenery filmed is perhaps the very best part of that series.  So really want to see Inverness and surroundings.


----------



## jujube

Package tours are a great way to "introduce" you to a country. Then you know what you want to see more of the next time you come back on your own.   I took a 10-day tour to Ecuador this spring and got to see some places I would have probably not found on my own.  Now I can't wait to go back and see more.  What a great place Ecuador is!  I'd love to go live there for a few years.


----------



## Ameriscot

Kath said:


> Thanks, Ameriscot.  My dream trip is to see as much as I can of the North part of England and then go to Scotland and see as much of it as possible.  Don't know how long a trip to make it as I still have to find out all the costs involved.  I'm hoping I can go for 3 weeks or more.  Like 30 zillion other folks, I've gotten to be a huge fan of Outlander (the series) and the Scottish scenery filmed is perhaps the very best part of that series.  So really want to see Inverness and surroundings.



I'm an Outlander fan as well.  They didn't do any filming in Inverness itself though.  But there are Outlander tour companies you can find online. They've been around for years for fans of the books. 

http://sleigh.co.uk/2014/09/outlander-filming-locations/#.VGd1WvmsWSp

Northern England is nice - Hadrian's Wall, Northumbria, Cumbria, Lindisfarne.  And of course Scotland is gorgeous!


----------



## Kath

Gosh, I've been meeting Outlander fans everywhere!  I have a new neighbor 2 blocks away who is from Glasgow - she thought I was so funny because I just recently discovered Outlander!  I've bought all of Diane Gabaldon's and have just finished the first one.  The Outlander tours sound great though I'm not sure if a tour is how I want to go.  I went on a bus tour of Italy and felt I missed some of the things I'd hoped to see, and the tour guides kind of rushed everyone along in order to keep to the schedule.  I saw most of the big important things (Vatican, Forum, etc. in Rome - then Venice, Florence, Milan, Siena,etc.).  Wasn't any time to see smaller towns and far-off scenery.  I've turned 72 and probably tours are what I should do but my brain always wants to do things the way I did them before.  Go figure!


----------



## Kath

Thanks for your message, jujube!  While tours are on my list of things to look into, I'm not too sure of them as the ones I've taken have been so run by the clock which made me feel like I might have missed some things.  Ecuador sounds really fun and interesting - I hope you get to return there soon!  I dream all the time of living in the UK - my wonderful grandparents were from Bedfordshire and they never stopped telling lovely stories of England!  When I finally visited there, everything they had said was true!  I'd love to live there.


----------



## Ameriscot

Kath said:


> Gosh, I've been meeting Outlander fans everywhere!  I have a new neighbor 2 blocks away who is from Glasgow - she thought I was so funny because I just recently discovered Outlander!  I've bought all of Diane Gabaldon's and have just finished the first one.  The Outlander tours sound great though I'm not sure if a tour is how I want to go.  I went on a bus tour of Italy and felt I missed some of the things I'd hoped to see, and the tour guides kind of rushed everyone along in order to keep to the schedule.  I saw most of the big important things (Vatican, Forum, etc. in Rome - then Venice, Florence, Milan, Siena,etc.).  Wasn't any time to see smaller towns and far-off scenery.  I've turned 72 and probably tours are what I should do but my brain always wants to do things the way I did them before.  Go figure!



The Outlander tour would be separate from the rest of your trip.  Probably takes a couple of days.

Is your Glasgow friend complaining that we still do NOT have the Outlander tv series on tv in the UK?!!!!  About 40 countries have it, but not us.  And it was filmed here.  The VisitScotland website even uses the tv series to promote tourism here.  I saw the first 5 episodes on a visit to the US in Sept. 

I didn't start reading Outlander until 2008.  Just finished the last book soon after it was released in June.  I've read all the books at least twice, maybe 3 times.  And also listened to them on audio. 

The only coach tour I have done was in 2010 with hubby and sister.  We wanted to see the Vatican so took the lazy way and booked a tour.  Saw Pompeii, Florence, Rome, Switzerland, etc.  It wasn't as bad as I thought.  I actually enjoyed it.


----------



## Ameriscot

Kath said:


> Thanks for your message, jujube!  While tours are on my list of things to look into, I'm not too sure of them as the ones I've taken have been so run by the clock which made me feel like I might have missed some things.  Ecuador sounds really fun and interesting - I hope you get to return there soon!  I dream all the time of living in the UK - my wonderful grandparents were from Bedfordshire and they never stopped telling lovely stories of England!  When I finally visited there, everything they had said was true!  I'd love to live there.



I've only lived here in Scotland for 14 years.  Married a Scot and moved from the US!  Love it!!


----------



## Kath

That friend I talked about absolutely did not tell me that the series wasn't on TV in the UK!  I'm really surprised and if I were a UK Outlander fan, I'd be hugely disappointed!  Many of the fans here are moaning because the remainder of Book 1 won't be on TV until April.  I'm glad you got to see the first 5 episodes.  If you ever find yourself over here again, come to our little town here in Pennsylvania and see the episodes you didn't get to see!  I recorded all of the episodes so far and I can keep these recordings until June.  I'm thinking that the Outlander marketing folks will have some DVDs out by then.  (Fingers, toes, and eyes crossed!)

I'm in awe that you've read the Outlander books over and over again.  The books are huge and require quite a bit of focus to gather up all the intricacies and subplots involved.  I think I'd like to try at least one of the books on audio.

Your Italy tour sounds like it was so enjoyable - I was not able to see Pompeii but maybe next time.  I really loved the Lake District (saw Lago di Garda) and would love to go there again!


----------



## Ameriscot

Kath said:


> That friend I talked about absolutely did not tell me that the series wasn't on TV in the UK!  I'm really surprised and if I were a UK Outlander fan, I'd be hugely disappointed!  Many of the fans here are moaning because the remainder of Book 1 won't be on TV until April.  I'm glad you got to see the first 5 episodes.  If you ever find yourself over here again, come to our little town here in Pennsylvania and see the episodes you didn't get to see!  I recorded all of the episodes so far and I can keep these recordings until June.  I'm thinking that the Outlander marketing folks will have some DVDs out by then.  (Fingers, toes, and eyes crossed!)
> 
> I'm in awe that you've read the Outlander books over and over again.  The books are huge and require quite a bit of focus to gather up all the intricacies and subplots involved.  I think I'd like to try at least one of the books on audio.
> 
> Your Italy tour sounds like it was so enjoyable - I was not able to see Pompeii but maybe next time.  I really loved the Lake District (saw Lago di Garda) and would love to go there again!



The books are great on audio - has all the accents!  

There is a group of more than 1,000 of us on a Facebook group called Outlandish UK who are anxious to get the series here!  We keep hearing there are negotiations going on.  My son and his wife watch it and have recorded it, so I'll watch the rest on next year's visit. I visit for a month every summer - grandkids! I've got my name on the list on Amazon to get notification when the DVD's are available.


----------



## Kath

There's a list on Amazon to get notified when DVDs are available.  Wow, I should know that because I'm on Amazon a lot, too much because it's way too handy!  How many grandkids do you have?  I've got 2 kids (one of each) and 5 grandkids (3 girls and 2 boys).  Love them all to bits!  Is there any sort of petition one can sign to push the Outlander honchos to release the series to the UK?  I would sure sign it if there is one.


----------



## Ameriscot

Kath said:


> There's a list on Amazon to get notified when DVDs are available.  Wow, I should know that because I'm on Amazon a lot, too much because it's way too handy!  How many grandkids do you have?  I've got 2 kids (one of each) and 5 grandkids (3 girls and 2 boys).  Love them all to bits!  Is there any sort of petition one can sign to push the Outlander honchos to release the series to the UK?  I would sure sign it if there is one.



All kinds of pressure has been put on the tv/satellite companies, but they just keep saying they are negotiating.  Lots of petitions, emails, etc etc.  Even the author and some of the actors are doing what they can.  It will get here, the question is when. 

I've got 2 sons.  2 granddaughters - 9 and 4 in Michigan.  A stepgrandson - 18 (their brother), and a 2 year old stepgrandson here in Scotland. 

My sister has me beat.  She's got 3 kids and 5 grandkids, the oldest is 5!  So one right after the other between the 3 kids.


----------



## 911

I have driven across country and back three times and been to almost everywhere I want to go, except Africa, which is now out of the question. I liked the Scandinavian countries the best. Never been to Ireland or Scotland. That might be nice. I hear Ireland is as green as green can be and Scotland has plenty of golf courses, or is that just a bunch of bunk?


----------



## Kath

Congrats on driving across the country 3 times - I'd really love to do it but so far I've only made that trip via airline.  Never been to Scandinavia either but I would go if I got the opportunity.  I didn't have enough time to travel a lot until retirement as any time off was usually spent seeing relatives who are kind of scattered about the country.  Have gotten to see UK, Italy, Switzerland, and Portugal.  I heard Ireland is very green and also heard that Scotland is too.


----------



## Ameriscot

911 said:


> I have driven across country and back three times and been to almost everywhere I want to go, except Africa, which is now out of the question. I liked the Scandinavian countries the best. Never been to Ireland or Scotland. That might be nice. I hear Ireland is as green as green can be and Scotland has plenty of golf courses, or is that just a bunch of bunk?



Yes Ireland is very green, Scotland is also very green but has more dramatic scenery. Yes, we have lots of nice golf courses.

Why is all of Africa out of the question?  Africa is massive and ebola is only in a tiny corner of the west, if that is your concern.


----------



## Kath

I always thought it would be very fascinating to go on a photographic safari to Kenya but this wasn't in the cards.  Also dreamed about seeing the Canary Islands, Malta, Australia, New Zealand, Morocco, plus the rest of the UK that I haven't yet seen.  When I was 12, my parents took us all on a drive tour of eastern Canada and that is what got me fired up about travel.


----------



## Vala

When my husband retired I asked him about taking a trip, I wanted to see an island, cruise and fly.   He was claustrophobic and would not fly.  I said that's not fair, he agreed and told me to pick a place and go.   I had just joined the Zoo and got my first newsletter a few days later with a Botswana trip with the Zoo.   When I told him where I was going he was thoroughly shocked.  He said I thought you would go to Hawaii.   I told him if I am going on one trip I want it to be a trip of a lifetime.  So I went, a year later I went to Kenya which I don't recommend to anyone, it is extremely dangerous there.  There are bandits who stop the vans, rob  you and leave you naked beside the road or kill you if you protest.  One of those incidents happened while we were there, the van full of people were killed a month before.  Then I took two trips to the Peruvian Rainforest.  The first was to Explorama lodge for a week, then to Cuzco and Machu Pichu for the second week.  The next trip to Peru was another week in the rainforest, the second week on a riverboat cruising the Amazon River and it's tributaries.  Since then have taken bus tours and the Northwest Pacific area was my favorite tour in the US.  Then I cruised a bit and except for the Panama Canal and Alaska I was bored to death.  Now I do road trips, usually to the Ft Smith area which was where my mother was born and raised.  Beautiful country, especially the piney woods.


----------



## Vivjen

I disagree with your statements about Kenya.
it is safe; if you stay in the south; avoid Mombasa town, and travel with a good company.
i have never had or been involved in any problems there....the southern game parks are fine.
i went to South Africa in 2013, and am going again in 2015. 
Again; if you stick to the rules.... No problem. I travelled alone for some of it too...and encountered no problems at all.


----------



## Vala

Well it did happen and is a common problem, I have researched it.  We were only allowed to go to places our guides took us, never anywhere without him.  In Nairobi we had to keep our windows up and doors lock because the streets were full of men who would reach in and grab what ever they could reach. The first woman I met when I got back home said her sis had gone there and their driver drove them right to the bandits, told them if they do as their told they won't be hurt and were robbed but not stripped.  When we left our lodge there was a soldier with a rifle guarding our gate, there was no guard when we entered.  When we got on the main road there were spikes thrown across the road. and our driver went in to see what the problem was.   He said it was about contraband.  One of the men in our group bought an English newspaper that evening and the road block was put up to find the bandits.  The other incident about the killings was in the paper also.  Our driver would not stop for anything in the road that might be a decoy to stop us.  He ran one woman off the road.

One roadside stop for shopping was partly closed by the government because of problems.  Sammy told us to walk in pairs, do not go in any buildings for any reason. They had been enticing tourists to go inside and not letting them out unless they bought something.   I looked at something and the lady would not accept no, she followed me everywhere trying to get me to go back and she had to be run off by our guide.


----------



## Vivjen

That is what I mean......follow the rules, do as advised, stay safe.
i am not denying that it does happen; but go to the southern game parks and the southern coast; it is glorious; as is South Africa.
many people won't go there, it is unsafe too; in certain places; but magical too. I love it!


----------



## Vala

I traveled with our local zoo and went where ever they went, which was to Kenya and Peru.   My Botswana trip was an unsanctioned trip by the zoo's curator of birds.   He set the trip up because he had been to Kenya and he felt like he was in  a game park and that is exactly how I felt....at first.  We did see more animals there than in Botswana which  was not developed like Kenya was.


----------



## Ameriscot

I recommend a safari tour of Uganda. Amazing national parks and not high crime. Gorgeous country, lovely people. And in the west and south which is high elevation it's not too hot with low humidity. 

We had no problems with crime at all during the two years we lived there.


----------



## Vala

Ameriscot why were you there, missionary, a job???   I think Uganda is where the zoo has been going.   I am not interesting in going back, but would go back to the jungle if the zoo ever goes there again.


----------



## Ameriscot

Vala said:


> Ameriscot why were you there, missionary, a job???   I think Uganda is where the zoo has been going.   I am not interesting in going back, but would go back to the jungle if the zoo ever goes there again.



No, definitely not missionaries. My husband felt inspired to volunteer after seeing the shanty towns in South Africa. He was with VSO UK and worked at a primary teachers training college. He did science, physics and was in charge of a very primitive computer lab. I went along as spouse.


----------



## Vala

Good you both.  I visited a weaver's shop  that was set up by an American that visited because he wanted to help the women and girls.  The women were taught weaving so they could provide for themselves and there was a girls orphanage on the site.  I bought a couple of wall hangers/rugs and when my guide picked up my suitcase he looked am me like "what in the world have you got in here?".   I told him, "I left a lot of money in there", he smiled and was happy that I had helped.  A lot of good memories about my trips.  I took notes everyday  and turned them into journals when I got home.   When I re read them it's hard to believe I did all those things.


----------



## jujube

Three places I would definitely go back to are Turkey, Morocco and Ecuador.  I've lived in Turkey and traveled in Morocco and Ecuador.  Wonderful countries, wonderful people.


----------

